# so whos getting a red and who has a red from bobby



## Anthony (Aug 5, 2009)

i might be getting one ha ha i had no plans of getting another tegu this year but i cant get enough of my black and white so i just might


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Aug 5, 2009)

go for it man!!!!! I thought about it too,cause I just put my b/w in an outdoor cage which leaves the old 40 gal. tank empty! lets do it, let get a red!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 5, 2009)

Bobby's reds are ridiculous looking too.. the temptation is almost too much!


----------



## kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

I am getting my first tegu and its one of bobbys reds I cant wait!!!


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 6, 2009)

I have two of these beauties coming my way!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a red from Bobby. I bought him as a yearling last year, so I guess he's 2yo now.

These pics were taken back in May. Now in Aug, his jowls are huge and he's a big, bulky boy!









Rexie (red) and Kreacher (B/W) Both Varnyard stock and both 2yo.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow Laura your red is AMAZING! I wan't one so bad. Maybe next year.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah those are some good looking GU's!


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 6, 2009)

I like these two...they're a riot! I just realized they are the same tegus in my avatar. The avatar pic was taken when they were a year old. Kreacher is really sweet, never aggressive, and my 15yo daughter calls Rexie her "puppy'.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 6, 2009)

The picture with Rexie and Kreacher is priceless!


...Jefroka


----------



## Anthony (Aug 8, 2009)

those tegus are looking awesome i cant wait til mine are big.... well guys i sent my deposit and just gota pay bobby the rest... im getting a red tegu HAHAHa i wasnt planing on this but being how awesome this tegu i have is and fun i said why not.... i figured id get one next year but i got a good deal on this since someone backed out on one he had to sell me his deposit so its worth it to just get it now...


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Post pictures of all your little red babys, there going to be really cool


----------



## kyle (Aug 8, 2009)

I cant wait I am getting my first tegu and I had to go red does anyone know the day there supose to ship. I was guessing the 17th or so but not sure


----------

